# Sticky  Important information for all Budgie Owners



## aluz

*Important Information for All Budgie Owners

It takes a lot of time and work to truly build a trusting bond with a pet bird.

Generally budgies aren't very fond of being petted and when they do allow us to pet them it's best to do so by petting the head/cheek/face area.
It's not advisable to pet their backs, as that could promote breeding behaviour.

As far a outings go, a pet bird should always be brought outdoors while securely inside the cage. 
Budgies can benefit from sunshine and good weather, but when outdoors they should be inside their cages and always closely supervised.
Predators such as cats and birds of prey for example can easily get to your budgie's cage and harm him if he is left unattended outdoors.
And while on an harness your budgie's safety will be seriously put to risk.

Not only a harness can be a potential danger to small birds when it comes to "dressing" them, but its use outside can also have disastrous consequences: the potential of a defective piece allowing the bird to escape/or severely injuring the bird, for example.

The many dangers of the outside world should be taken into account, and it's not just the natural predators I'm talking about, but also from unfamiliar people your budgie may be scared of and all the new places your budgie will be going to, not to mention that he can get sick by coming into contact with another bird during one of the outings.

By taking a pet bird into unfamiliar surroundings, chances are high the bird will be very scared and constantly on alert mode, just the fright itself can have serious consequences on the bird's health, it might even give said bird a fulminate (as in sudden) heart attack. The trusting bond between pet bird and owner can also be broken just by the attempt of dressing the harness, and a budgie's bones are too tiny and fragile for harnessing and the bird may be severely injured.
It's also somewhat cruel to taunt the bird in such a way by giving a taste of freedom on the great outdoors and this can have a serious impact on your budgies mental health.

Please keep these things in mind for your budgies' physical and mental health. 
Your budgiescan lead a perfectly happy, normal and fulfilled life by safely flying indoors in his familiar place which is your house.*


----------

